# 2008 Midwest Series!



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

The 39th season for the Midwest Series is about to begin!
For those that are not familliar with the MWS, it is for nitro on-road. 1/8 circuit cars, 1/10 Nitro TC, and a new class--1/8 GT (buggy-based like OFNA GTP and Kyosho IGT).
6 race schedule--Cinci, Mentor Ohio, Chicago, Joliet IL, Racine WI, and Toledo OH.
More info can be obtained on the web site...www.midwestseries.com
Join us and you will see why it is the longest running RC racing series in the world!:woohoo:


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Mws*

Can't wait!!! Ready to burn some Nitro!!! 
Anybody not familiar with this series, please go to the MWS site and check out the individual tracks. Some of the best venues in the US/World! All tracks are run with smooth precision. If you have a bad time, it'your own fault!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Just over 3 weels away! Get those Nitro tc' ready! Or join the new 1/8 GT class!


----------



## AlDizzy (Oct 9, 2006)

How has the interest level been with 1/8th GT class?
Is the 1/8th GT class going to be a spec class or can you go all out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

AlDizzy said:


> How has the interest level been with 1/8th GT class?
> Is the 1/8th GT class going to be a spec class or can you go all out?


It will be a controlled class. Not a 'spec' class where everyone must run a specific brand. It will be dominated by Inferno GT & OFNA gtp. Rules are posted on the Midwest Series site.
And yes, there has been a lot of 'buzz' about the new class.


----------



## AlDizzy (Oct 9, 2006)

Count me in I have been waiting for a class for these awesome cars!


----------

